# Cell Builders and Brood Factories



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Took a panoramic of my cell building yard, just before wrapping up for winter. Yesterday was a workshop day with my county bee club, and we wrapped three of my apiaries. This one is so large that I made this picture. Enlarge it and move from left to right to get the true perspective. The left side are cell builders while those on the right half are brood factories. 

Isn't technology grand.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the great picture. I take from the photo you overwinter your Brood Factories and don't break them down to 2 stories?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Most are in 3 stories, because they get too strong for 2, and have lots of honey in the top two. Actually, I took off honey from them, so they were 4 or 5 stories tall in August


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Impressive Yard Michael. G :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I love this apiary. It's my office. During the cell building season, I'm here every day, sometimes for a few hours, sometimes all day. Because I work quietly, the wild turkeys and Whitetail deer have no fear and come pretty close. A flock of Cedar Waxwings hangs out in the trees eating Shad berries and other wild fruit. It's nothing to see Northern Harriers and Red Tails cruising the fields for rodents.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

Green grass yet? Maybe we'll all have warmer winters than last year.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

djastram said:


> Green grass yet? Maybe we'll all have warmer winters than last year.


Sure hope so. G


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike, How many colonies do you have in this one location ?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I think 27 big colonies and 64 nuclei.


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

How many beehives do you have ?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Too many.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> Too many.


the answer of a real apiarist... similar to asking a shepherd how many sheep owns and he stands perplexed.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Michael, do you find the brood factories also being varroa factories? How do you keep varroa at bay in this apiary?

Real nice apiary, by the way, and good reasons to be proud of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Not really. Most of the brood is removed to set up cell builders or make additional nucleus colonies. I treat once in the fall.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Same apiary, now ready for the coming winter.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> Same apiary, now ready for the coming winter.


they're all dressed in black. I hope they are not going to a funeral.


----------



## svtkpr (Mar 16, 2011)

Michael,
Is there a reason why the tar paper doesn't extent to the bottom of the hive?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Michael

I also have a wildlife yard as you were referring to except my visitors are wild horses, buffalo, and bald eagles


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wrapped already, is that typical for your area? Granted I am south and east of you on the seacoast, so most folks don't wrap until ~Thanksgiving here... I wonder if I could start early, and hence be done early?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

If I wait until Thanksgiving I just might have to use my toboggan to get the wrapping materials into the apiary. I don't think wrapping in late October is a problem, and I want to get my work done....Vaca!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I don't think wrapping in late October is a problem...


Thanks!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I love this apiary. I'm here every day, sometimes for a few hours, sometimes all day.


Sounds like you're very fond of this yard it must be one of those spots that recieves zero cell phone reception.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## NickSloan (Feb 20, 2014)

*"Michael,
Is there a reason why the tar paper doesn't extent to the bottom of the hive?"
*
I think its because that is the width of the tar paper and he didn't want to use two layers.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

To Michael Palmer Do u find that u can put more of the nucleus hives in the same spot and not compete as much hives. I know ur four frame nuc setup would make for 2 nucs would be like a hive. By the way love the four frame setup just dread building more boxes. Ps thanks lol


----------

